# Greetings from Florida!



## Jacob Cadmus (May 27, 2013)

hello, my name is Jacob Cadmus. I've heard about this site about a few months ago, but I haven't really had incentive to register until now. not much to say about myself; I think I'm pretty much in the same boat as all of you fellow composers here! I'm guessing that promotion is reserved for another thread, so I won't post here. cheers!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 27, 2013)

Hi Jacob! Welcome!


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (May 30, 2013)

thank you, kind sir!


----------

